# My Autocycle is back on the road !!



## SLM (May 12, 2017)

Happy Spring !  The bearings are re-packed and greased, new tubes and tires for daily rides ! I am so excited to be back on the road with my Uncle's Liberty Autocycle !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 12, 2017)

Wow, nice bike!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 12, 2017)

Wish my uncle would die and give me one like that.


----------



## SLM (May 12, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Wish my uncle would die and give me one like that.



He was a cool uncle but would not pass on his childhood bike until he got hit by a car riding a Lambert road bike at 72.  He treasured the Autocycle.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2017)

SLM said:


> He was a cool uncle but would not pass on his childhood bike until he got hit by a car riding a Lambert road bike at 72.  He treasured the Autocycle.



It's nice to see you treasure it in his memory. Enjoy!


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 12, 2017)

SLM said:


> He was a cool uncle but would not pass on his childhood bike until he got hit by a car riding a Lambert road bike at 72.  He treasured the Autocycle.



Dang, that sucks. This bike's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 12, 2017)

Very nice!  Enjoy


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2017)

ENJOY!
GREAT AUTOCYCLE! 1938-40?
LOOKS LIKE IT IS IN GREAT CONDITION!


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2017)

Congratulations!
I'm sure your uncle would enjoy knowing that his old Autocycle is all serviced up and ready for the next generation.
Long live the Schwinn Autocycle!


----------



## Clark58mx (May 13, 2017)

That's cool your uncle kept it nice and treasured it. It seems a lot of these bikes got beat.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 13, 2017)

Great story, great looking bike!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 13, 2017)

Amazing bicycle, the family history is priceless. More photos please!


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2017)

SLM said:


> Happy Spring !  The bearings are re-packed and greased, new tubes and tires for daily rides ! I am so excited to be back on the road with my Uncle's Liberty Autocycle !
> 
> View attachment 465818
> 
> ...




Hey Stranger! 
Love that!  I remember seeing that once at Anne Arbor quite some years back!
Love the back story orig owner etc!

PS  Saw the TV star bike at AA this year!  Behind the velvet rope where stars belong!
LOL


----------



## Euphman06 (May 14, 2017)

Beautiful condition with lots of goodies on that!


----------



## Greg M. (May 14, 2017)

Nice meeting you and your husband at the Ann Arbor show in 2016 and hearing this story first hand. Great that you won first place with that bike at Ann Arbor a few years back and that it's your Uncle's bike. So sad that his life was shortened doing what he loved so much.
Great to see that you are still enjoying it and preserving it. Your Uncle would be proud!

Greg M.


----------



## runningbarre (May 15, 2017)

Wow...nice ride...so cool


----------

